# starting out



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

I am doing some research on keeping/raising show pigeons. I want to be able to look down the road a bit to make sure that I don't bit off more than I can chew. 

I know that breeding and raising is more or at least as much, about selection as anything else, but how large would a show loft become? I would be starting out with 2 pairs ( at least I believe that is how I would start), but how many pairs would I need to have to have a reasonable sized sucess at breeding show birds? thanks


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Many Answers To This Question What Breed You Chose If You Want To Raise One Color Or More .is The Breed You Want Prolific Breed Or Does It Require Feeders.example West England Tumblers Will Raise Quite Afew Young While Modenas Are Slow And Hard To Raise. Now This Is About Good Show Birds Size Of Loft Will Depend On Breed . Most People Start Small And Gain Knowledge And Grow


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Loft keeper is right on. If you could share a little more about the two pair of birds you have and what your interests are it would make it easier to be more specific. Regards, Charlie


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't worry to much about the details. Settle on a breed thats easy to breed & maintain.
I have to many breeds but I love them all. You can raise birds in a cage 30" by 30" but you will to have somewhere to keep the offspring. I suggest an 8' L 4' wide 6.5' high loft as a minimum. With an attached fly pen. Your loft can grow just like your flock. To me building lofts & cages is also fun. I have attached my website so you can look at some of my lofts in the PHOTO ALBUM and the videos with breeds and info. Feel free to contact me direct. Regards Danny Joe

Color Pigeons & More TV Show
Presents
A monthly pigeon Show that covers all aspects of the Pigeon hobby. It’s available for viewing 24/7 at http://www.colorpigeons.com/ 
Breed Profiles- Loft Profiles-Pigeon Health-Genetics-Interviews with breeders & more.
Also over 500 Pigeon Photos to view. Just click on Photo Album. Please sign our Guest Book.
NEW SHOW JUST ADDED MARCH 1st !! 2012
At this time 7 shows are available viewing. Sept-Oct.-Nov.-Dec. Jan. Feb.& Mar.
Look for new shows on the first of each month. 
Regards Danny Joe Humphrey 1-800-527-0918 e-mail [email protected] 
PLEASE FORWARD TO ALL OF YOUR PIGEON FRIENDS!!
Quality Birds Available year round!! 
These 2 links below show a complete inventory of my personal birds!!
http://youtu.be/YS8kZYNpSbE http://youtu.be/ocUpfu2qvZc


----------



## minister man (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I will be raising one breed and one coloour! I am thinking it is easier to learn about 1 than a whole bunch of breeds at one time. I read that it is better to be a specialist than a dabbler. 

The issues for me isn't building cages yet, but that I want to build a building this spring that I can have my breeder cages in one half, and a loft for the young in the other half. To sort of size that building I would need to have a little idea how many breeder cages I would need room for, even if I built them as i needed them.


----------

